# 2013 reptile shows



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

Could anyone tell me when they're on or when/where that information will be available? Thanks guys!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

robpatton said:


> Could anyone tell me when they're on or when/where that information will be available? Thanks guys!


Most clubs will start releasing their breeders meetings dates in the early part of next year, normally durring January/Febuary.

Gordon Glasson
FBH VC


----------



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

Natrix said:


> Most clubs will start releasing their breeders meetings dates in the early part of next year, normally durring January/Febuary.
> 
> Gordon Glasson
> FBH VC


I have never been to one yet I'm thinking about S.W.A.R.E as its not to far for me to drive.


----------

